# Can someone please tell me what kind of pigeon this is?



## nahid10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello,

I recently bought two white homers from a person on craigslist. I don't think of the two birds he gave me is a homer, or it might be a different breed of homer. I was wondering if anyone knew what kind of pigeon this is?

And if possible to tell if its a male or female?

It is in quarantine right now.


----------



## nahid10 (Jan 9, 2016)

the beak and the nose is different from the other one, its posture is also different.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, it's young for sure .. a teenager at best. Could be a homer or a king pigeon. How much does it weigh? A king would be much heavier/larger than a homer.

Terry


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It's genders can't be told for sure at this age as he/she is young. When he/she grows up, the behavior will show you.


----------



## nahid10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh okay thank you.


This pigeon's beak is longer than by other homers, and nostrils are wider as well. Im just confused on what kind of pigeon it could be. 

(Attached is a picture of my regular homer)


----------

